# SQL TransactionRequiredException



## akhead (20. Jul 2010)

Hallo zusammen ich falle in folgenden Fehler :

wenn ich in meinem Bean dies aufrufe  


```
Query query = manager.createNativeQuery("call KLASSE.SPEICHERN_KLASSENVERSORGUNG" +
                         "(:klasse, :klassennamen, :nr, :anz, :groesse, :von, :bis)");
                 
                 query.setParameter("klasse", getklasse(dvo.getklasse(), nr));
                 query.setParameter("klassennamen", klassennamen);
                 query.setParameter("nr", nr);
                 query.setParameter("anz", dvo.getanz());
                 query.setParameter("groesse", dvo.getGroesse());
                 query.setParameter("von", dvo.getGueltigVon());
                 query.setParameter("bis", dvo.getGueltigBis());
                 
                 query.executeUpdate();
```

Fliegt er mir in den Fehler, Google habe ich schon bemühnt.

javax.persistence.TransactionRequiredException: Executing an update/delete query

Grüße ak


----------



## Chéfkóch (20. Jul 2010)

Steht doch da. Du hast anscheinend keine Transaktion gestartet bevor du den Query absetzt.
Transaktion starten und dann sollte alles auch passen


----------



## akhead (20. Jul 2010)

wie starten man eine Transaktion?! 

damn bin so unwissend


----------



## zentrum (20. Jul 2010)

also mit der Transaktion, aber Datenauslesen usw funktioniert ja also msus doch eine Transaktion bestehn


----------



## akhead (20. Jul 2010)

wo muss ich den nach dem Problem suchen, gibt es irgendwie Lektüre die mir drüber auskunft geben kann?


----------



## reinsle (20. Jul 2010)

@akhed: wie betriebst du den Code? Also läuft das auf einem J2EE Server, in einem springenvironment?

Ansonsten musst du die Transaktion selber bauen.

Robert


----------



## akhead (20. Jul 2010)

es läfut auf einem JBOSS


----------



## reinsle (20. Jul 2010)

Hy,

dann gehe ich mal von EJB3 aus, dann guck dir mal die Annotation @TransactionAttribute an. Der EJB-Container verwaltet die Transaktionen, und mit der Annotation zeigst du ihm, was du haben möchtest.

Robert


----------



## zentrum (20. Jul 2010)

also das erste Problem habe ich gelöst danke Robert


 org.hibernate.exception.SQLGrammarException: could not execute native bulk manipulation query

Jetzt kommt diese Meldung, nur ein Tipp wo ich suchen soll? 

danke


----------

